# What is your favorite type of plumbing and why?



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I personally love all aspects of plumbing. Everything from a faucet install all the way to working on 8 story commercial buildings. But does anyone have a preference as to what "kind" of plumbing they like or prefer? 

Ie; Service work? Remods? New construction? Drain Cleaning? Commercial?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

One of the things I like about what I do is the variety. I'm mainly service and repair with some remodels, I do residential and commercial and I like to do a bit of everything. I love seeing something new and learning about it.



Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We use to do a lot of 10-12 bath homes. It was T&M with full retail on parts and fixtures. I was on the clock while meeting with the Architect, the Designer and the Owner. I was allowed some artistic freedom and I enjoyed it when we made it into the Digest. That said, I don't think we ever did anything I could say I didn't enjoy.

Mark


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I like a two hour service call more than anything. Get in, say hi, install a flapper, down the road.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like new construction because you get to use your brain and be a little creative with your systems, and on the other hand, from a business point of view I like service because it gets money in the business a little faster and there is always a demand for service.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> We use to do a lot of 10-12 bath homes. It was T&M with full retail on parts and fixtures. I was on the clock while meeting with the Architect, the Designer and the Owner. I was allowed some artistic freedom and I enjoyed it when we made it into the Digest. That said, I don't think we ever did anything I could say I didn't enjoy.
> 
> Mark


 
That sounded like you won the lottery monday through friday. No wonder you own a few mountains.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Service. 


In and out. Customers don't get tired of you, dealing with smaller numbers, everybody is happy. On to the next.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

ive been in it for 30yrs i dont like any of it i guess im burnt out ive watched products come out that put money in their pockets codes that have changed to go along with them what about that? prices go down phlcc does nothing the unions do nothing, so you young guys take care of it , as far as what kind of plumbing i like is air in the draingage proper of water supply good products thats all it takes


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Service, I like service because every job is different. And service challenges the mind and your skill-set. I also like small remods. 
Installing and servicing water treatment systems and pumping systems is another thing I like to do.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wish "new construction only" plumbers could get into repair, it would sure make since to them WHY to do things right.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Repair and remods. Each job can go a totally different direction than was anticipated. I went to a softener replacement job yesterday, turned out the softener was fine, the settings were way off. She was pleased with this and had me replace a lav faucet and KS faucet. 
I like new work too but find it too market sensitive for me..


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

With my company I did over 200 new homes a year for 15 years I cannot stand to do new construction today.

I like service work mainly due to the interesting people I meet on a daily basis and to fix problems other plumbers cannot or refuse to take care of for the client.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer service, every day is different. Sometimes it sucks to fix the crazy stuff we see out here that no other plumber will touch. But at the end of the day you feel proud of your ability because of the challenge.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Design and install of commercial and custom.


I've ran tract for years,Designed fabrications,ordered material,blah-blah.Anyone can unlock the material container at 6:45a.m. and tell the monkies which direction to go in.

In custom many times you get to design a piece of work to be proud of.
Hardly anyboby cares to pay for it anymore.
Nothing better than going into a subterranian parking garage on Sunset boulevard in Hollywood and looking up at a system that's still straight and strong after coming up on twenty years after the install.

Service is becoming more bearable.
I cannot get used to people's perception of what a professional is worth and what they need to make a living.
In the begining I was calling my service mentors alot more frequently for help.Now it is more calling to laugh at the freaky nature of mankind.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I prefer the drain cleaning end of it. You just make their problem go away.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Steel piping.

I just love the smell of cutting oil in the morning. :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I really enjoy the 'Lay-Out' stage of new construction.

Walking through a freshly framed 5 or 6 bath custom home and puzzling how everything is going to go together is a lot of fun -- Particularly in this new age of 'Open Floor Plan' custom homes.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Wish "new construction only" plumbers could get into repair, it would sure make since to them WHY to do things right.


Well said!!!!!!


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I enjoy the initial meeting best. When u quote a new furnace, new home, whatever. When u compete against someone who low balls the job , and you were still able to win based on what u do. That's a rush. It feels good to see the bottom feeder at the wholesaler and rub it in a bit too. Lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love new construction. Installing everything brand new is sort of fun to me. I get to use my skills in piping out a new building, whereas with service, you might just replace a faucet; ho hum....:sleep1:

Sometimes with service, you are going behind others and have to deal with stuff that is really messed up.



However, when it comes to getting paid, service is definitely where it's at...:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

For whatever reason, my career has always seemed to get me into all of it. New, remod, service. I'm glad it went the way it did. I get a better sense of how to design a new building for future maintence. I like the service end when a customer has had a plumbing issue that has been deemed unfixable by others, and I get it resolved in an hour. But my favorite is remodel. I cut my teeth on remod's. Especially when they completly change an existing layout. Making a system work in a space that it was not designed for. Love dat chit.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

New commercial. Specifically CI/ Copper jobs like roughing-in CI in a parking garage where eveyone will see your work. And your family will have to be reminded eveytime you go under it. Lol


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes with service, you are going behind others and have to deal with stuff that is really messed up.



However, when it comes to getting paid, service is definitely where it's at...:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]



I am lucky that I get to visit people that have problems that need thought and I get to bail them out of the issue.

Whenever I have been down due to health reasons it seems that I have all kinds of prints to draw for plumbers


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

No water calls where you get to replace the well pump. People are so happy when they first hear that water come back on after you replace the pump. 

From the basement all you hear is toilets flushing!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Most favorite:

Catastrophic emergency service calls - maximum potential to shine



Least favorite:

Changing out a toilet - simply hate it for any number of reasons.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I like going in and solving a problem in about 10 minutes or so, after the HO has been trying for days to figure it out....

Doesn't necessarily pay the best, but it gives me more satisfaction than anyting else....:thumbup:


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Running gas on commercial jobsites, up the outside walls feeding multiple rooftop units. Love it.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Piping mechanical rooms. Really get to show off your skills in layout and planning, as well as your mechanical aptitude.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

1) Estimating what it will take for someone else to do it and make a profit.

2) Come to an understanding and acceptance that you can't foresee everything needed to complete the job no matter how many site visits you do. 

3) Come to an understanding and acceptance that you're not alone and that the owner/architect/engineer (who generally don't have hands on experience) can't foresee everything needed to complete the job, therefore "CHANGE ORDER!!!"

4) Beat the competition simply by composing a DETAILED scope of work with DETAILED exclusions and DETAILED VE options, when all the while your moronic competition gives a proposal simply stating "Includes all plumbing." WTF!!!! 

5) Install the plumbing. Who knows... when the market turns around I might go out on my own. But for now I get a pay check learning and fine tuning the business aspect of the trade as an employee.

This list is in no particular order. I could change the order depending on the day I've had.

:thumbup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I like Service and Repair, because I get to be a " Plumbing Hero "


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I like Service and Repair, because I get to be a " Plumbing Hero "


I like that logo and name :thumbup:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I like that logo and name :thumbup:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Thanks, I get a lot of good comments on it.

Funny when a home owner ask why I'm not in uniform like my logo.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thanks, I get a lot of good comments on it.
> 
> Funny when a home owner ask why I'm not in uniform like my logo.


Having a good eye catching logo (such as yours) helps draw peoples attention when you are in a neighborhood, etc.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the type of plumbing that pays my bills, I don't discriminate. I do stay away from new construction though...


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Opening a drain at 8:00 at night after both of the biggest add companies in the area said they could not clear then clean the line.

"You need a sewer replacement"....Two of these A-Holes in the same day.

Ha-Ha
This line's open,flowing and looking beautiful on disc in possesion of the homeowner.
This is due to my training from friends of integrity I've made here on the forums...Thank-You with all my heart.

Oh,and thanks to you commission Rooter Boys
Just did a slab leak re-route for this customers in-laws two days ago.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Dmaz said:


> Piping mechanical rooms. Really get to show off your skills in layout and planning, as well as your mechanical aptitude.


Amen brother! My most memorable work has been in plant rooms. It's always a bit of a headache plotting it out efficiently and neatly but goddam it's the best feeling to finish it and show it off


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the service & repair....
Meeting new people all the time and some interesting ones too...
Doing different stuff every job....
Getting to be the hero that saves the day....

And oh yea...
The most important part....
Ready to do the work right now on the spot and be paid on completion... :thumbup:

I just don't have the patience to flirt with a "I'm thinking about remodeling my bathroom." someday.....

A clogged drain says you will make money every time....


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Service without a doubt. I want my money MEOW!

I esp. love doing a job that my competition couldn't figure out or failed at. 

FAILURE IS NOT AN OPTION!


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont mind service but I prefer to be on a large commercial job. It is nice to not have to load the tools back on the truck at the end of every day and to also know where you will be working for the next few months.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

surfdog said:


> ive been in it for 30yrs i dont like any of it i guess im burnt out


Me too. Pretty sick and tired of it all. Been dere, done dat. :laughing: But it's what I do, and it pays the bills. Too old to start over at something else.

I like doing smallish new construction plumbing and hot water heating best, preferably spec, though it's about 95% customs these days.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Service, it allows the opportunity to meet and see the cool stuff people do, they'll likely call on you in the future for remodel or another service opportunity. Couple of hours and on to the next...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I like Service and Repair, because I get to be a " Plumbing Hero "



Have you ever gotten your cape stuck in a spinning cable?:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Have you ever gotten your cape stuck in a spinning cable?:laughing:


You bet ,
Thats why it is attached with easy off Velcro.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to offer all you guys a job! I only wish I had the work to back it up you guys are terrific keep up the tradition.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

azmike said:


> I would like to offer all you guys a job! I only wish I had the work to back it up you guys are terrific keep up the tradition.


 You don't want me. I show up when I feel like it and don't need much of an excuse to roll up and leave.

My guys think I'm retiring in a few years -- Screw that, I'm already retired.:laughing:


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

I like your attitude and you sound alot like me. Being from arizona on a rain day I draw a 3foot circle on the ground and if one rain drop lands in it I consider that drag up dust! Dont have to ask me twice about going for wings and beer!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Dmaz said:


> Piping mechanical rooms. Really get to show off your skills in layout and planning, as well as your mechanical aptitude.


That's something I've always admired, but never was able to sign on for it. Early on, I was a gopher on a few projects, but ya know, it's a limited field.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I clean drains every day and really do love it. The sense of personal achievement when a drain opens is a big pay off and the money doesn't hurt.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I love doing elaborate copper work. Whether its heating sytems to showers, whatever allows me to show off my skill and be proud of it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Underground rough ins. Something about playing in the dirt, laying the ground work for a functional DWV system gets me motivated more than anything. The more the merrier. something about commercial roughs, kitchens, 50 plus stacks, sticking out of the ground in 2000 square foot area. Hoo Raa.


----------

